

Adobe Releases "Photoshop Touch" for the iPad 2 - tilt
https://plus.google.com/105256156026694816333/posts/4s7bDQZ6GN1

======
skore
This isn't relevant to the subject itself, but I found myself in the following
pathway:

Click on the Google+ link -> Scan the post (by Scott Kelby) for links to a
video demonstration -> Click a bit.ly link -> (it's actually a google link) ->
which redirects to bit.ly -> which redirects to a blog (by Terry White) -> the
blog post is simply an embedded YouTube video plus the video description plus
an AppStore link -> click the 'YouTube' button to get redirected to YouTube so
I can watch it in a decent size -> sit through 15 seconds of introduction that
basically informs me that: A) I will be watching a video on the Adobe Creative
Suite B) That it's a podcast C) about Adobe CS5 D) That my host is Terry White
-> Terry starts out telling me that I'm watching the Adobe Creative Suite
Podcast and that he is Terry White and that I'm now going to get my first look
at Photoshop Touch for iPad -> "that's right: Photoshop Touch... on your iPad"
-> it takes about 3 Minutes until I see the first interface demonstration

Somewhere along that pathway, irony ate itself and a couple of marketing
geniuses were quite busy high-fiving each other.

